# Switching from a Glock 17 to a 1911



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I have looked around and think that I may sell off my Glock 17 and make the change over to the Springfield Arms 1911A1. I have been doing some research the last few days and would appreciate any comments or insight on what I should be looking for while looking for a 1911.

There is a gun show here in town tomorrow and I will be going to see what I can find. 

Thanks in advance for any insight or advice you may have.


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

I suspect that you will regret selling your Glock for a 1911.

You better keep it and still buy yourself a 1911 just to have one of the best of the two different worlds :mrgreen:

IMO springfield is a good choice on a budget, if you got the money a STI would be better.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree that you should keep your Glock if possible, unless you have decided that you just do not like it at all. As for a Springfield, I have had bad luck with several different springfield 1911s. I think that a Taurus 1911 is a better gun for the money. Alternatively, Kimbers are a great option but are considerably more expensive - closer to a $1,000.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Taurus makes a decent 1911 but to say it's better than a Springfield is a great misinformation. Being one that owns both models I can say from experience that Springfield does make a better 1911 than Taurus. you will get your moneys wort with a PT1911 and then some but the Springfield 1911's all the way down to the GI is a better weapon.

AS to the selling the Glock thing; The Glock fans will say it's a travesty of justice being to them there is Glock or nothing. Thankfully that is not true. There are many companies that not only make quality weapons but can do it and not make them ugly. If you see a pistol as only a tool then Glock is the way to go. They work..Period. But if you see a pistol as something more or when you pull out that Glock and it reminds you of that girl you dated that you didn't want your friends to see her then you may want to drop it...muck like that girl friend.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am glad you want to repent and turn away from the dark side. There are many good 1911 pistols out there of course my favorite is the orginal the COLT.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, after going to the gun show this weekend, I have decided I am going to keep the glock. I went to the range and just cant get rid of it. its going to be my carry, but I looked at the Springfield and am thinking I may pick one of those up very soon.

Thank you for all of the input. Its the one thing that I appreciate about the users here, everyone gives their comments with information to back up the choices.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> AS to the selling the Glock thing; The Glock fans will say it's a travesty of justice being to them there is Glock or nothing. Thankfully that is not true. There are many companies that not only make quality weapons but can do it and not make them ugly. If you see a pistol as only a tool then Glock is the way to go. They work..Period. But if you see a pistol as something more or when you pull out that Glock and it reminds you of that girl you dated that you didn't want your friends to see her then you may want to drop it...muck like that girl friend.


Well said!!! How often can one actually shoot his gun. I know that for me if I get to once a week, then I did well. So what do i do the other 99.5% of the time I have the gun?.... look at it, hold it, look at it in my hand, think about it, think about how good it looks in my hand. If its something as unattractive as a glock, then what good is it to me?

There's a reason Ferrari doesn't make ugly cars. Looking at it in the driveway is half the fun. And there's nothing sexier than the lines of a 1911!!


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I regret to this day I sold my G-17. Two makers I would trust my life to is Glock and HK.
I have a shelf full of 1911's that I love and love to shoot.
Don't sell your 17.


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

Though i used a Glock 21 i decieded i would like to switch to a 1911 Commander for my main CCW. I love glocks though also. So i came to the conclusion to use my G21 as a HD gun alongside my Mossy 500 and Went with a Colt 1911 Commander...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Colt that is for sure :smt1099 The Commander length is an excellent size to carry.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Best value*

Depends on what you are wanting the gun for.

If you want to toss it about and it still look ugly, then stay with Glock. I have a few of the Glock lineup and they hold up well but they are rough on clothing for concealed carry and they are prone to failure with limp wristing or improper grip.

A dedicated search will find some decent prices, if they can be called that in this political climate, on quality Colt, Kimber and some other guns.

I am not anti Glock but I think there are better guns out there and just about any other gun will look better.


----------

